# Xnews and newsgroups?



## Kitoth (Nov 21, 2008)

I was wondering if someone could help me out. 

I first need to know if the newsgroups are still around(you know the Alt.Binaries., and Alt.)?

If so Can someone help me setup the program Xnews so i can browse for something please?

I don't remember how to set it up. Do i have to use my verizon isp or what.? if so can i still access the groups if they are still around?


----------



## Pi (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, but most ISPs don't give you access to them any more. Try news.yourisp.com. You might also have to log in with your username.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 21, 2008)

Google Groups is probably the best way to go if your ISP no longer offers newsgroup functionality (like mine). Personally, I haven't used newsgroups in _ages_.

Alternatively, you could look for free newsgroup (NNTP) servers that you can connect to via XNews... A quick Google search reveals Tera News, which is free.


----------



## Kitoth (Nov 21, 2008)

How would i know if verizon has dropped newsgroups and if so is there another way to use xnews to access them for free?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 21, 2008)

Kitoth said:


> How would i know if verizon has dropped newsgroups and if so is there another way to use xnews to access them for free?



Interestingly, doing a quick Google search returns that Verizon is, in fact, still serving newsgroups, but only for certain base level group hierarchies. This site has more details on that limitation.

The server you should point XNews to should be: news.verizon.net

Your username and password are presumably the same as your e-mail username/password, and if not, it might be best to call Verizon to ask about how to go about logging in.

In the event that Verizon doesn't offer any help, or in the event that you want to access newsgroups outside of Verizon's scope, you should go sign up for Tera News, which is free, and then set up your XNews to point to their server (the info is on their site).


----------



## Kitoth (Nov 21, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Interestingly, doing a quick Google search returns that Verizon is, in fact, still serving newsgroups, but only for certain base level group hierarchies. This site has more details on that limitation.
> 
> The server you should point XNews to should be: news.verizon.net
> 
> ...



you sure Tera News is free?


----------



## Runefox (Nov 21, 2008)

Kitoth said:


> you sure Tera News is free?



...



			
				Tera News site said:
			
		

> Tera News provides free uncensored, unlogged, NNTP news server access to all newsgroups, including all of the binary newsgroups.


----------



## Kitoth (Nov 21, 2008)

Runefox said:


> ...





i am on the site and its wanting a CC to join.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 21, 2008)

OK then...

http://www.disenter.com/ should have quite a few to try out, in that case. I hadn't actually gone to sign up for that one yet.


----------



## Kitoth (Nov 23, 2008)

Well so far my luck is mixed, I was able to get some groups to appear that verizon and other isps removed. but i still cannot find a server for specific newsgroups i want.


I want to be able to access some specifics groups because they have stuff that i can use for reference better than a typical image search.

those groups if still around are:
Nospam.toons
alt.binaries.pictures.lingerie
alt.binaries.pictures.panties
alt.sex.lingerie
the female no nudes one and anything that has the panty and lingerie stuff but not the sheer thing.. also a friend wants his female chubby one lol yeah sorry if this sounds weird but hey its what I'm looking for and what my friend wants. so if you can indeed help let me know ok.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.usenettools.net/ISP.htm

See if it's there.


----------



## Kitoth (Nov 26, 2008)

mrchris said:


> http://www.usenettools.net/ISP.htm
> 
> See if it's there.



I'm not sure what you expect me to look for,, I know Verizon's server: news.verizon.net has groups bit they are one of the isp's to do this:

Limited news service access in June, 2008. No alt.* hierachy available.

I am looking for a 3rd party free server to access that  alt.* hierachy. using Xnews.


----------

